# [SOLVED] 4GB of RAM vs 8GB



## The Noodle (Mar 17, 2012)

OK, I built my own rig 3 years ago. I have a decent graphics card, nice Gigabyte MB a 955 Blk Ed. AMD CPU, 2 HDDs and 4GB of gaming RAM. 
Thing is, would I see much if any increase in speed if I bought two new sticks of RAM totaling 8GB? 
I do some gaming still but not nearly as much as before. Im doing a lot of business related things on my PC as of late. Internet, Spreadsheets, some light graphics creation. Adobe Photoshop.

AM I looking at any increase? Or is it just for intense gaming? 
If I invest in a SSD and put Win7 on it would THAT be more effective?


----------



## smuglar (Mar 12, 2012)

*Re: 4GB of RAM vs 8GB*

- Check you motherboard specs. They normally have a limit of the amount pf RAM.
- Compare that with the processor speeds, there would be no need to get large RAM with slow pc.
- Check you available paging size i.e: your VRAM. The more your V-RAM the faster your PC. If its small it will affect the way the PC runs.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: 4GB of RAM vs 8GB*

you will need to be running win64x for more than 4g


----------



## The Noodle (Mar 17, 2012)

*Re: 4GB of RAM vs 8GB*



smuglar said:


> - Check you motherboard specs. They normally have a limit of the amount pf RAM.
> - Compare that with the processor speeds, there would be no need to get large RAM with slow pc.
> - Check you available paging size i.e: your VRAM. The more your V-RAM the faster your PC. If its small it will affect the way the PC runs.


--My MB is capable of 32GB
-- I have a quad core 3.0 AMD so no problems with CPU
-- No idea on how to change my VRAM but the card has 1GB GDDR5
-- I have Windows 7 64bit

OK so will getting another 4GB of memory make a difference!?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: 4GB of RAM vs 8GB*

I seriously doubt you are utilizing the 4GB of RAM you have. Few games or apps can utilize over 3GB.
Mixing RAM brands/specs commonly results in problems. If you just want to have 8GB of RAM, it is best to purchase a matched pair of 2x4GB and remove the old RAM to avoid any problems.


----------



## LMiller7 (Jun 21, 2010)

*Re: 4GB of RAM vs 8GB*

Adding RAM will usually improve performance. However, there is always going to be a point of diminishing returns after which there is very little gain. That point is heavily dependent on your workload. With most workloads you will have already reached that point with 4 GB RAM.


----------



## The Noodle (Mar 17, 2012)

*Re: 4GB of RAM vs 8GB*

So essentially youre saying dont bother with the 8GB?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: 4GB of RAM vs 8GB*

correct


----------



## 2tts (Dec 3, 2010)

*Re: 4GB of RAM vs 8GB*

I got 10GB but when gaming only about 25% is used according to resmon


----------

